# Corsa Exhaust Gto



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

I just installed a CORSA exhaust on my new GTO. I am very happy with the fit and finish of the product. The sound is AWSOME! The car sounds like a true muscle car now with the CORSA system. The best part about the system is that it is agressive when you want it to be, and quiet when it needs to be. I will post some pictures soon as well as some sound clips. Jeff


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

will be waiting for pics. Would appreciate some sound tracks too.


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

adearmas said:


> will be waiting for pics. Would appreciate some sound tracks too.


Pictures will be comming today! Sound clips will be put on the forum today as well. Lingenfelter uses nothing but CORSA on his GTO'S. Look at his web sight.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTOJEFF said:


> Pictures will be comming today! Sound clips will be put on the forum today as well. Lingenfelter uses nothing but CORSA on his GTO'S. Look at his web sight.



Cool. Thank you for posting your impressions. Any "seat of the pants" feel for a power increase?

That's a future upgrade, be sure.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BTW that Lingenfelter site rocks. Wow, I'd love that suspension and engine package.

Of special intrerest is the tighter-ratio steering. This car needs that, IMHO.


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

I am very sorry it is taking me longer than I thought to get the sound clips. If it would quit raining I would have pictures to. Thanks Jeff


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

DAMNIT JEFF! We're sitting here on pins and needles waiting to see/hear this exhaust!!!

hehe, just kidding. Can't wait though!


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

*Corsa Has Gto Exhaust Sounds On Websight!*

Corsa just put the sport GTO system sounds on www.corsaperf.com This is better than me with a tape recorder and my car.


----------



## mike_21_ohio2004 (Nov 8, 2004)

is corsa the best performance and sound pipe out for the gto. i want some power mods to if u have any recommendations email me plz at [email protected]


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

I love CORSA, too. And, still may put one on having just put one on my son's 2004 Silverado 5.3l. The sound is awesome with no resonance. But, while I know catbacks are not giving to give major hp gains, the CORSA on the GTO is 2-3 at the wheels per an email exhange a couple weeks back with them. The merging from true duals to single pipe reduces the amount of power they can make. I am taking a look at Borla but, still concerned about resonance. Ultimately, I may say the heck with it and just go with CORSA for fit, finish, looks and sound.


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

Quick question............did you get the sport or touring? Thanks for the tip about CORSA site now having the sound clip. It does sound awfully good. Guess I am leaning more heavily towards CORSA, again. (Better change my sig).


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

In regard to exhaust. Can someone more knowledgeable than me, which is probaby all of you, tell me about exhausts in regard to brand, type, etc.?
Is it more about preference and the sound they produce or is there a definite difference in quality between companys. I see stuff from Corsa, Borla, etc. Can anyone clear this up for me? Thanks in advance. :confused


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

I went ahead and bought the CORSA Sport with oval tip. I got a good price on eBay for $795 including shipping and handling. Best price was LPE at $845 plus before I found that. The exhaust does indeed sound great. While it is Y'd to a single pipe, the change to true 3" tubing, gentle bends and straight through muffler enhanced the sound, beautifully. It now sounds like it was intended to sound, IMO. The Oval tip looks classy to me. It looks like it was specifically made for the opening in the rear valance (spelling? CORSA quality, CORSA fit and finish. And, while I know that catbacks are not too problematic with warranties, it sure is nice to have the GM logo right on the CORSA box and GM approved in your paperwork!


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh, sorry, CORSA has NO interior resonance. Their RSC design is no joke when it comes to that claim. The muffling concept of using sound wave cancellation (and why the muffler can be straight through with no stuffing or baffling to wear out, blow out, compact) is clever.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Did you install the system, or did someone else? If you did it, how difficult? If you had someone do it, how much $$$?


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

I did it myself. I have done a few cars myself and have found that it is not too difficult, even on ramps which is what I use. It took me a shade under 3 hours start to finish. Only about 30 minutes to remove the stock exhaust. The balance of the time was more than I figured simply because the top side of the Y tube which must face up was not marked and it was a 50/50 of getting it right. I did not (which is why I shy away from any kind of betting). Not a big deal, just unbolted the Y tube and reinstalled. Once that was done, the balance was less than 30 minutes. The torca clamps that CORSA uses are great. If you really seat them and tighten them, they rarely loosen much at all even after several heat and cool cycles.The GTO was actually the easiest of any I have done (C5 w/Xpipe, Jetta GLI, Mini Cooper S).


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info ronaldvetteron. I have a buddy who has done alot of that kinda stuff, so I'll probably get him to help me. :cheers


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

*Corsa Exhaust*

CORRECTION!!!

Corsa has made a mistake with the 2004 GTO system! The system does not make 2-3 Rear wheel horsepower. The Corsa system makes 8-13 rear wheel horsepower! arty


----------

